# I need emotional support



## LittleLebowski (Mar 9, 2016)

as I wait on a response to my email wanting to buy a Husky 150BT "good condition" blower on Craigslist for $100


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 9, 2016)

I have one. Pull the little limiters and retune. Hi and low. Delete the diffuser in the muffler and enlarge the opening into the muffler. The hole that exhaust enters the muffler through is one third the size of the port from the cylinder. And I would think about enlarging the outlet hole on the muffler, under the spark screen. Your choice.


----------



## LittleLebowski (Mar 9, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> I have one. Pull the little limiters and retune. Hi and low. Delete the diffuser in the muffler and enlarge the opening into the muffler. The hole that exhaust enters the muffler through is one third the size of the port from the cylinder. And I would think about enlarging the outlet hole on the muffler, under the spark screen. Your choice.



Noted, just wish they would respond!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 9, 2016)

Hope they do. You can get a refurb from Northerntool: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200474696_200474696

Northern is running a free shipping promotion right now, too. And I bet you could find a $20 off coupon.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 9, 2016)

The low speed is hidden and not all have a high speed needle on the back of the carb. There was a great thread that I will try to find later.


----------



## LittleLebowski (Mar 10, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Hope they do. You can get a refurb from Northerntool: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200474696_200474696
> 
> Northern is running a free shipping promotion right now, too. And I bet you could find a $20 off coupon.



Dang, it costs to buy quality. That might be my next step if this guy doesn't respond.


----------



## Woos31 (Mar 10, 2016)

You'll be fine..........LMAO. Good luck with er


----------



## LittleLebowski (Mar 10, 2016)

Bought a "used for one season, in good shape" one off of eBay for $207 shipped.


----------



## LittleLebowski (Mar 24, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> I have one. Pull the little limiters and retune. Hi and low. Delete the diffuser in the muffler and enlarge the opening into the muffler. The hole that exhaust enters the muffler through is one third the size of the port from the cylinder. And I would think about enlarging the outlet hole on the muffler, under the spark screen. Your choice.



Noted, doing some modding one way or the other, I expected more power out of this beast.


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 24, 2016)

i got one downstairs that looks brand new the air induction housing is busted, been looking for over a year no luck


----------



## LittleLebowski (Apr 25, 2016)

LittleLebowski said:


> Bought a "used for one season, in good shape" one off of eBay for $207 shipped.



I forgot to update this thread; seller did not ship nor communicate so I successfully disputed the transaction and bought a brand new 150BT. I really, really like it.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 25, 2016)

Mod the muffler and retune. Make sure you have a hi speed screw on your carb though. You will like it even more...

That is if you are comfortable with carb tuning.

And don't waste your time with the concentrator nozzle.


----------



## jr27236 (Apr 29, 2016)

Too bad I didn't see this thread earlier. You want a beast of a machine the Echo 755 is incredible, also heavey though, but this thing will thatch your grass.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 29, 2016)

Imo, the 150BT is under rated because it is detuned and choked up at the muffler. I used mine to blow years worth of leaves out of a back flowerbed 2 weeks ago. It was up to the task once I threw the useless concentrator nozzle away and used the regular nozzle. I will admit the 150bt could not remove the leaves from the parts that were overgrown with vines. I went through and mulched that today with an airecut.  

No, a 150bt won't replace your big displacement blowers but it is quite capable.


----------



## LittleLebowski (Apr 30, 2016)

I still can't get over how much better it runs sans concentrator nozzle. I'm very pleased with this purchase.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 30, 2016)

I know! It is insane, isn't it.


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 7, 2016)

I've been messing around some with these items on an Echo pb-413, 44cc unit.
The top set of two strait, non tapered pipes is best for large loose leaves and similar stuff.

The center set is the factory tube configuration of a slight taper and a strait tube.
This one is what I find works better for getting those skinny little willow oak leaves out of the grass and keeping them moving.
It does cost a little bit of air volume of course.
You generally trade air volume for air velocity with blowers.

The bottom setup is just an old shop vac tube duct taped into a tapered nozzle.
This one is best for getting those infernal sweetgum balls outta the grass.
It blows a bit poorly with leaves though, as it tends to have a kind of turbulent spreading outflow to the air.

And a cheapo fyi for yall.
Grab your heat gun and gloves first, as you'll need them for reshaping things and forming the retention dimples. 

The common vinyl plastic down spout for a 2x3 gutter pipe is a perfect fit on the Echo tubes.
I have no idea about the Husqvarna pipes or any other brands though.
This one is just a trial of free handing a "tapered" tube.

You can just fit one end of the gutter pipe to the blower tube
and leave the rectangular shape alone.
Then that makes a fine big blast type of pipe for general leaf moving.

Yeah yeah, I'm on a ghetto budget here!

edit: Does everyone selling on C'list drive over their blower tubes before selling it?
Or did I just hit the jackpot with most of mine.

Cost of replacing them was what really got me looking at the gutter pipes and my heat gun, in the first place actually.
Sad to admit I've gotten fairly decent at Blacksmithing/heatgunning them into a usably roundish shape now.


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 7, 2016)

backhoelover said:


> i got one downstairs that looks brand new the air induction housing is busted, been looking for over a year no luck



Too bad the housing from a ebz8500 won't fit. A Wee bit large.
I got a couple of useable (a small hammer hole- one inch, in it) spares here.


----------

